# Electroblok Gone Mad? Please help!



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Vehicle: Hymer Classic B655

Battery Information:

2 x 90AH Elecsol Batteries

Display Panel Settings:

180AH Nominal
144AH Maximum (Available)

When working correctly the display panel shows 144ah which normally remains constant connected to mains hookup– any discharge or charge shows at the bottom of screen as either + or – depending on usage.

I am in Spain at the moment and have been since the end of January. I’m sorry for the length of this post, and apologise if I am breaking any rules but wanted to give all the facts. I have had this problem before and have had the DT201 display panel changed and the electroblok. In addition I have also added the recommended surge protector.

I have been on mains hookup on site and everything is working fine. After about a month I noticed that the display had reduced to 136ah even with the 230v connected and not registering any power drain at all. I checked the voltage display which showed 13.6 for the leisure battery and 13.2 for the vehicle battery. This dropped to 12.6 and 12.2 when 230v disconnected. I followed a testing procedure that a Hymer electrician had shown me when I first had this problem and the display changed to 76ah? And the Charge alert flashed. I turned on all the 12v appliances and they all worked fine, but to put additional load on the battery I connected the TV and Sky box via a inverter, this whistled which is warning when there is insufficient power in the batteries.

I disconnected the 230v again and then left 12v appliances on until the 76ah reduced to 72ah. I then reconnected the 230v and in less than 4 hours this was once more back up to 144ah? but the charge warning had gone. I find it hard to believe that the batteries could be fully recharged is such a short amount of time. I then disconnected the mains and reconnected the TV and the Sky box to the inverter which worked perfectly without the warning whistle. The same thing happened a week later although this time the display was locked on 143ah. I followed exactly the same procedure as above and carried out the same power inverter test, with the same results.

My conclusion is that the electroblok must be charging as the full power was soon restored after my tests, so the fault must be with display panel. However if this is the case why would the inverter warn that there isn’t enough power for it to operate? Yet as soon as the display shows the 144ah again the inverter works correctly?

Has anyone out there had the same problems or can anyone offer any ideas as to where the problem may be? Your help really would be appreciated.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Test the battery I would think it has a fault. Sounds like one of the cells could be down. Have you checked the water. Or that the terminals are tight.

Andy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would also suspect the battery first.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

enjohn.

A quick search through the archives will probably reveal a few diagnostic checks you can carry out.



> I checked the voltage display which showed 13.6 for the leisure battery and 13.2 for the vehicle battery. This dropped to 12.6 and 12.2 when 230v disconnected.


The voltages are all slightly lower than those displayed on my panel but differ by similar amounts when on & off hook-up. So that opens up a few possibilities, including everything being fine.



> I followed a testing procedure that a Hymer electrician had shown me when I first had this problem and the display changed to 76ah? And the Charge alert flashed.


If you disconnect the panel from its power supply it clears the display showing the remaining capacity in the Hab battery. Mine does this &it displays 70-something Ah/hrs remaining. After a short period on charge the display takes a jump up to the value you have entered as you battery capacity. So nothing abnormal there.



> I disconnected the 230v again and then left 12v appliances on until the 76ah reduced to 72ah. I then reconnected the 230v and in less than 4 hours this was once more back up to 144ah? but the charge warning had gone.


Mine does this too.

I can't shed any light on the problem you've been having with the inverter. I don't think they're linked to the readings you've been observing on the panel. You'll have to take a few voltage measurements to satisfy yourself that the panel sometimes is'nt correct after it's been electrically isolated. From my experience this is entirely normal.

D.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We had a similar problem before we went away last Easter. Van was on hook up at home but the battery alarm was flashing, even though it showed 13v on each.

We checked everthing out including doing a heavy discharge test on the batteries and could not find anything wrong.

As we were going to do at lot of time on aires we just didn't want to chance the batteries. So we bought two new ones. (Even our battery supplier wasn't convinced that they had had it, but we wanted peace of mind.) Everything has been perfect since. 

Yes the control panel does default to 76amp if you disconnect the batteries and then goes up from there.

Best of luck.


----------



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

I speak from a position of almost absolute ignorance but I did note your reference to the Inverter.

Our inverter is wired direct to the battery but the Electroblok is bypassed so is 'unaware' of any charge taken as a result of using the inverter so it shows an incorrect 'remaining AH' figure. 

So if your inverter is wired into the battery you might consider adding a Battery Monitor which would give you the true capacity remaining rather than rely on the Electroblok display.

Roy


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hello and thanks to everyone who has taken the time and trouble to reply, and so quickly. Most if it is reassuring, particularly as some of you have virtually the same symptoms. When the display is fixed on anything less than the full 144ah, and I carry out the procedure explained by the electrician the read out doesn't change i.e. it still shows 144ah. This only happens if the reading gets fixed on a lower reading. 

The reason I used the Inverter, which plugs into the 12v socket in the TV cabinet was to see if the Low Voltage Warning sounded. When it did I assumed this meant the battery had a very low voltage. However when the reading changed back to 144ah after less than 2 hours, even with my limited knowledge of 12v electrics Iknew it was impossible for the battery to be charged that quickly with what is in effect only a trickle charger. 

I am quite hapy that the batteries are not faulty as they are less than 12 months old and I did have them checked when the reolacement electroblok was fitted. I thank everyone once again, as I feel confident that there isn't anything major wrong with charging etc. but I am curious as to why this be happening with others on the Hymer system as well. Any other information would be most welcome. Nick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have any means of charging, solar, B2B or fuel cell which goes directly to the battery that too will mean that the Electrobloc does not reflect the true state of play, Alan.


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply erneboy. I do have a solar panel but this also goes through the electroblok. This all remains a bit of a mystery. I have also emailed Hymer UK asking them if they have any other ideas. Should I receive a reply I will post the details as they may help others with the same issues.

nick


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

enjohn.

If you want good assistance I'd email Schaudt. They make the gear & understand fully how your EBL & panel work. Do a search for Schaudt's contact details.

I wish you luck with Hymer UK but I would'nt hold my breath. Old cynic me :wink: 

D.


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi davesport thanks for your reply. I have dealt with Schaudt previously when I had similar problems, bit they wanted me to return the electroblok and the panel to them for examination. I may have to do this if I cannot find the solution from elsewhere. Everything is working fine whilst on mains hookup so it it's not a problem during our stay in Spain; my main concern is that we were planing to us Aires on the way back and they don't all have electric, so we rely on the batteries. I have been quite happy with Hymer UK in the past but I know what you mean though :? .



nick


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

*Electroblok Gone Mad? - Maybe Not!*

Hi to everyone that so kindly posted replies regarding the electroblok problems I was having.

Firstly I must just let you know that Hymer UK did get back to me and corresponded with me for some time with different ideas to try and solve the problem - Thanks to Nigel.

Secondly Schaudt in Germany, Udo Lang corresponded for some time via email with many suggestions and observations and also an offer to call in to their factory on my way - Thanks to Udo Lang.

Lastly, I believe I may have found the problem myself; I decided to recheck all the motor home electrics, fuses and connections. I then discovered that the mains connection here appeared to be reversed polarity, despite the fact that on arrival my tester plug showed correct polarity! I rectified this problem and so far everything now appears to be back to normal  . I am still keeping a close eye on this, in fact I keep checking every day. However I am still keeping my fingers crossed that this was in fact the problem and also that no permanent damage has been done to anything  .

Thanks once again to all.

Nick


----------

